# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Front Rendered Brick Fence - Approx Cost??

## swimpory

Hi everyone, 
I'm looking for an approximate cost for building a front brick rendered fence (in Beaumaris, Vic) 
Details: 
Pedestrian gate = 1 meter     
Driveway gates = 3.2 meters 
========|....|========|.............|===
<-- 5m -->......<-- 5m -->...............<-0.4m 
So the brickwall is in 3 sections of 2 x 5m and 1 x 0.4m.
All to be 1.75 meters high.  
I'll knock down my old small brick fence myself, but the old foundations will need to be ripped up, and a new one laid by the bricky. 
So if someone could please give me an idea of cost that would be great.
I'm assuming because it will be rendered that cheap masonry blocks could be used to save $$$ ??? 
Thanks
Shaun

----------


## Haveago1

Does it have to be brick or do you just want a 'strurdy' looking fence? 
I did an 8.5m rendered blueboard front fence 1500 high. Galvanised steel posts with 90 x 35 rails. Council requirements were that it had to have 'infill panels' which added considerably to the time and cost - if you were to do s solid wall would therefore be cheaper and easier.  
It cost more than I thought it would but here is the costings...  6 bags of Concrete @ $5.30                                            31.80 10 plaster Trim Angle 2400mm@$6.42                          64.20 8 Blueboard 900 x 2400 @$29.15                                  233.20 2kg Fibre cement nails                                                     23.20 5/16 Drill bit  long                                                           19.76  3 off 8 mtr Gal 75mm x 75mm x 2.5mm@$90.00            270.00 10 off 6mtr F5H3 TP 90 x 35 @20.70                             207.00 Box 50 M8x150 Gal bolts                                                 46.59 5 Bags of Render@ $15.40                                              77.00                                                                                             975.75  Infill Panels 3 @ $70.00 plus 12 brackets                     234.00   *1209.75* 
Took 2 weekends to finish and paint - would need to factor in a bit more for concrete as there was a slab being poured up the road and they gave me their leftovers. In addition to post footings I used this along the bottom to keep grass from growing up between the boards...

----------


## swimpory

Actually, I had no idea that you could do something like that ... I always just assumed that a rendered wall was made from bricks/blocks. 
Whats the down side of using blue board? 
What trade does this kind of work if I want to pay someone to do this for me?

----------


## sundancewfs

I've been getting some rendering quotes lately...
seem to range from about $40-55 per m2 including materials.
It might be cheaper for a fence as there shouldn't be any scaffold involved.
but you would have to have a fence to render first...

----------


## Haveago1

_Whats the down side of using blue board? 
What trade does this kind of work if I want to pay someone to do this for me?_  
Blueboard is what it is...obviously it is not brick and in the unlikely event that somebody wanted to attack it with a sledgehammer they would do more damage than to a brick fence. But it is comparatively cheap and easy to use, does not require a 'specialist' trade nor substantial footings other than for the posts. 
I used steel for the posts - double on each column with a single each 1200mm in case any Saturday night heroes got the idea of trying to push it over. 
Hopefully will be able to confirm in 30 - 40 years there is no practical downside to substituting a blueboard fence for brick 
No specified trade required - could be DIY or just a competent handyman -  but not sure how the added labour cost would impact on the overall savings of this over brick. 
 A brickie would be on a higher hourly rate than a handyman but would probably get through it quicker and the difference in material costs would also probably not be that great....

----------


## jago

Some ideas of the costs of doing this in NSW would be ; 
Have you checked with your local council about the size and height, you might need to apply for consent as this is a big wall? 
Footings depend on your soil type, but measure the existings ones, similar if not bigger would be the go. 
I paid $110 m2 for concrete poured, plus reo bars (not cheap) 
Blocks are not as cheap in the long run as they should be fully reo'd and grouted for the height you've suggested which means alot of poured concrete ad labour time (quick to go up but slow to finish), most of the brickies I know ( ihave a couple in my family ) hate them becuase of the weight. 
Bricks 48c -62c each plus gst for Render stocks allow 52 bricks per m2. I used Ultra Commons.  Try PGH PGH Bricks + Pavers - Welcome 
75c per brick laid (labour cost) is the standard price in NSW, so work out how many bricks you need laid and then you can check how fair dinkum any qoutes are.  :: Blue Circle Southern Cement Easy Estimator ::  
I use the above link to cost the exras, sand and cement. 
Rendering costs  
Allow $45 -60 per m2 depending on type of render. 
I have blueboard on the top floors of my house and it can be prone to craking and showing the joins in the wet. 
I hope this adds to what you have already gained. :2thumbsup:

----------


## The Dec

Gidday  
I didnt thankyou for the attached this was excellent. 
I am looking to follow your example but have obtain a permit from council first before I start as my mine will be 2000 in height.  
I was wondering if you had to submit plan's for yours to council and if so could I get a copy.  
Thanks   
Thanks

----------


## Dex

Just for any others who may view this thread.
I have just finished my front rendered fence and costs are as follows.
9 piers 1.8m high and 6 infill panels @ approx 1.8m each 
Brickwork, inc footings - $3600 (using speedys which are double the hieght of normal bricks) all materials supplied by brickie although i had the trench dug for the footings 400x400 approx 
Render - $1500 
Paint - $450 
Infills and gates - $7200 6 infill panels 1.8 x .8 , Pedestrian Gate 1.2 x 1.8, Sliding Gate 6.2 x 1.8 inc tracks and motor with 2 remotes. fully installed all powder coated black aluminium slats. 
so for the fence alone $5550. This is in brisbane and best quotes i could find. other quotes were up to $18k for the whole job.

----------


## PeteV

bloody hell jago! those bricky prices are from the 80's!!!! down geelong melbourne way, we charge around 90c to 95c per brick laid. 
hope this helps!

----------


## Sleeper

Brickwork, inc footings - $3600 (using speedys which are double the hieght of normal bricks) all materials supplied by brickie although i had the trench dug for the footings 400x400 approx 
Render - $1500 
Paint - $450  
so for the fence alone $5550. This is in brisbane and best quotes i could find. other quotes were up to $18k for the whole job.[/QUOTE] 
Iam in brisbane and I would like to get a front brick fence done as well but getting very high quotes, can you pass on the information for whoever done it for you. It sounds like it is reasonably Priced. Thanks

----------


## The Dec

Gidday mate  
I am looking at undertaking a similiar project (ie. constructing a wall out of galvanised steel posts and blueboard and having it rendered). 
I was curious to know with the construction of your wall have you experienced any cracks overtime. 
As I am looking for any pointers so that this doesent happen to mine. 
Cheers      

> Does it have to be brick or do you just want a 'strurdy' looking fence? 
> I did an 8.5m rendered blueboard front fence 1500 high. Galvanised steel posts with 90 x 35 rails. Council requirements were that it had to have 'infill panels' which added considerably to the time and cost - if you were to do s solid wall would therefore be cheaper and easier.  
> It cost more than I thought it would but here is the costings...  6 bags of Concrete @ $5.30                                            31.80 10 plaster Trim Angle 2400mm@$6.42                          64.20 8 Blueboard 900 x 2400 @$29.15                                  233.20 2kg Fibre cement nails                                                     23.20 5/16 Drill bit  long                                                           19.76  3 off 8 mtr Gal 75mm x 75mm x 2.5mm@$90.00            270.00 10 off 6mtr F5H3 TP 90 x 35 @20.70                             207.00 Box 50 M8x150 Gal bolts                                                 46.59 5 Bags of Render@ $15.40                                              77.00                                                                                             975.75  Infill Panels 3 @ $70.00 plus 12 brackets                     234.00   *1209.75* 
> Took 2 weekends to finish and paint - would need to factor in a bit more for concrete as there was a slab being poured up the road and they gave me their leftovers. In addition to post footings I used this along the bottom to keep grass from growing up between the boards...

----------

